# ISO Snapper with Ponchartrain sauce



## Quizzie (Feb 26, 2006)

H_ELLO.. . "IS ANYONE READY", To help me find the  best recipe  for __Red Snapper with a PONTCHARTRANE. SAUCE. (How is it spelled? ) I have searched everywhere . There are restraunts named_
_PAPPA"S . here in Houston that serve it . As well as other fine places. PPPLLLEEEAAASSSSEE help._


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, Quizzie - *if* by "_Pappa's_" you mean Pappadeaux's - and by "Red Snapper with a Ponchartrain Sauce" you mean "Pappadeaux Snapper Ponchartrain" ... it took me longer to figure out which Houston area "Pappa's" you might be talking about than to find the Pappadeaux recipe.

There are several recipes - both for cooking the fish (baked, broiled, fried, blackened), and for the sauce. Easy Google search matches include Red Snapper Ponchartrain, spelling variant Red Snapper Pontchartrain, and for the sauce by itself there is Ponchartrain sauce and Pontchartrain sauce.

Hope you can find what you're looking for somewhere in these links.

(Excuse my confusion - I found listings for a Papa's Seafood, Pappa's Seafood, and Pappadeaux referred to as Pappa's)


----------



## Hopz (Mar 9, 2006)

Hate to jump in here, but in case she really did mean Pappas... in Houston...there really are Pappas Seafood restaurants, although they probably use the same recipe.


----------

